# Certifying electronic documents



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not sure if there is a better place to ask this or if a new thread is worthy, but mods please feel free to merge this elsewhere.

In the day and age of electronic bank statements, electricity and gas bills - how does one go about getting these certified?

I can simply print off a bunch of PDF's and call them "originals" since I don't have a paper copy that was mailed to me by the bank/utility company.

Do I need to actually ask the bank/company to mail me an original so I can take that with me to have certified, or can I sit down in front of a computer with a JP/lawyer/police officer etc and log in to my internet banking and show them the original PDF?

Sounds like a silly question but we're collecting evidence for the 820/801 and almost all of our bills are electronically received as PDF's...

Thanks


----------



## Sarah48 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi BonezAU,


Based on my experienced because that made me confused too. I went to a JP to certified my documents and I brought a couple of printed documents as originals ( phone bills, payslip,etc) the JP refused to sign it because he said to me that it's ok to send the documents because that's already original. Hope that's helps


----------



## aroundabout (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't think you need to certify that kind of evidence. Just copies of passports / birth certificates...etc (The things they specifically listed as 'certified copy' on the check list)

I certainly didn't certify anything else apart from those and I didn't have any problems.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Great, thank you both for the replies.


----------

